# Hive City Siege



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

So I'm new about the forum, but like I said in my intro thread I'm itching to do some RP so here we go, lesse if this gets any attention.



*Introduction:*

_The repetitive, constant crack of lasfire filled the air, occasionally punctured by deafeningly loud, jaw-wrenching ordnance blasts. Orbital configured Starhawks and Interceptors screeched across the sky, unleashing their payload of destructive, plascrete melting plasma bombs upon the besieged hive-spire._

_Jonas risked pulling his head up over the makeshift barricade for a fraction of a second, observing with a sickening dread the seemingly endless horde of cultists bearing down upon the Arbites’ position. A withering hail of fire strafed the barricade, turning its metallic surface into oozing slag. 
“Emperor preserves us,” Jonas muttered despairingly. This ferocious rebellion had come so swiftly and unexpectedly, the hives’ defence force had been so quickly and startlingly overwhelmed within mere hours. Now he and the small handful of Judges were all that remained of the Emperor’s loyal servants within the Hive City, perhaps even on the whole planet. The Arbiters had been unable to raise a response from the other Precincts across the planet to call for aid or to confirm how widespread the insurrection went. One thing that was clear, the rebels were well equipped and organised and they seemed determined to reduce the Arbites’ Precinct, and possibly the whole of the spire along with it, to dust._ 
_Jonas jumped up from behind the now useless cover, racking his combat shotgun and pumping several shells into the oncoming horde of robbed cultists. Several of the rebels went down in a shrieking tangle of limbs, quickly trampled in their fellow insurgents haste to overrun the arbiter-judges position..._










-----------------

Its your fairly standard 40k story really, big scummy hive-city, Arbiters, gangers, cultists and that 'shocking twist' to the story. 

The scene is Hive City Alpha, the capital of Tarsis. A wasted, toxic hive-world. Its cities are great spires housing a million teaming humans within. A sudden and brutal uprising of the lower cities workers has quickly spiraled out of control, the PDF are all dead or have sided with the rebels and the cities Arbiter precinct seems to be the only bastion of Imperial Law, communcation with the other hives isent an option. Its fairly standard in layout with the spire housing the rich and affluent, the middle layers home to the merchants, craftsmen and such and everything below that getting proggresivly shoddier, dangerous and criminal. The arbiters precinct is located smack bang in the centre levels of the middle-hive.
At the moment i'm thinking to leave it as a fairly freeform roleplay with no clearly defined goal beside what seems obvious and natural.

*Rules:*

As I said, fairly free-form. Though when facing up against something nasty in combat (signified by a colored name) i'll decide what the results of actions against said nasty are.

I'll post up periodically, depending on the speed of the thread, story pushing posts.

*Characters:*

No Space-Marines. The feel of the roleplay is defiantly leaning towards the _'Oh shit we're screwed and facing nasty things we aren't meant to deal with'_ Beside that, I'll allow most other character types providing they are realistic, bare in mind that no Imperial Forces (Beside the Arbiters) are *officially* operating or stationed on the planet or the system. Though perhaps a platoon of Imperial Guard are taking leave or a PDF unit has remained loyal though cut off.

Your free to play a singular character or if you prefer a *small* squad (By small I mean nothing in excess of 20 men).

I'm not going to give a cap on how many players I'm looking for, just see what, if any, interest this gets.


*Template*

Character Name(s):
Appearance 
Background
Equipment
Starting Position/Reason to be in Hive City Alpha


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Character Name(s): Stephanie Foxan
Appearance: Stands about 5’4, has brown colour skin, green eyes. Her hair goes down all way to their back and covers her entire head expect her face.
Background: Stephanie Foxan was born on a Hive world. She joined the Imperial guard at a young age. She served for a few years where she was then promoted to veteran guardsmen. During on of her assignments she meet up with an Inquisitor got her to assist him in a mission. After the mission was completed the Inquisitor offered her a position has an Acolyte. She accepted and now does mission that her Inquisitor has no time for.
Equipment: Hotshot lasgun, Hotshot laspistol, combat knife, carapace armour, frag and krak grenades.
Starting Position/Reason to be in Hive City Alpha: as an Acolyte she was given a mission to investigate a rouge psyker. She eventually found the rouge psyker and killed him. Yet as she was about to leave until the uprising began.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

I hope a techpriest is okay

*Character Name(s):* Kitraana (Kit)
*Appearance:*
She stands at an even 5'0'' with a relatively average frame for a young woman of 27, though bionics have distorted her age so she's almost twenty years older than she looks. Kit has a strange ashen tone to her fair skin from her home planet's radiation, giving her skin a kind of pale black tone overall.
She has thick black hair that reaches just passed her shoulders, her left eye is a glowing bright green bionic eye, while her right is normal and pale blue.
Generally she wears a full black outfit, long leggings and long sleeved shirt, as much as will fit around her bionics, an a large rust-red mechanicus robe over the top.
*Background:*
Kit was moved to Mars the day they found her after her home was wiped out, and she stayed there for quite a few years becoming a Techpriest, after which point they moved her around the Imperium so much she more or less lost track of everything except the machines she worked on.
There's a strange kind of obsession with the woman to just create and build and fix, narrow-minded to a fault when doing so, as one time she nearly followed a tank into battle after noticing it had a hull plate loose.
*Equipment:* A somewhat lesser version of a servo-harness in the form of six mechadendrite tentacles, one holds a fine-tuned plasma cutter ill suited for combat. She also has electrical circuitry implanted to let her generate mild electricity to aid in fixing machines, though she might be able to electrocute someone if she was so inclined, but she'd have to touch them.
*Starting Position/Reason to be in Hive City Alpha:*
She's inside the city fixing machinery, dropped off there as a side trip when the request went out some time ago. Kit's probably barely aware there's fighting going on.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Both look fine to me.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Lomrak VII 

Appearance: Standing taller than most and swathed in the robes of the Holy Adeptus Mechanicus, Lomrak wears a bronze and silver suit of armour beneath his robes obscuring most, if not all of his malnourished body. A grilled rebreather covers his lower face, leaving his twin red bionics visible along with dozens of small fibre optics. He constantly wears his hood up, hiding the bare metal plates upon his skull. 

Weapons: A Bolt Pistol and Las Type Weapon built into his metal shoulder (Right). 

Background: Lomrak, like those that shared the name before him originated on the Red Planet. Mars. Born in the Forges of Olympus Mons Lomrak soon became more machine than flesh, dedicating his life to the Machine God. He took a particular interest in the construction of machinery and vehicles. The role of the Artisan stood out to him and he soon began to train in the art of construction. He however, after two hundred years on his home set out aboard the Cruiser Pride of the Machine along with a elite bodyguard of Praetorian Servitors.

Praetorian Appearances: Each Praetorian dwarfs most Guardsmen in the service of the Imperium, nearing the size or even succeeding it of a Astartes. Gold and silver armour covers their chests while a helm and rebreather hides their long dead faces, red glowing optics leering from beneath. Four mechanical legs hold each upright, each tipped with a three pronged claw. They have two arms, both are fitted with Heavy Bolters and under slung claws that can be brought to bare in close combat with relative ease. 

Reason for being in Hive Alpha: Lomrak, on his many travels had passed through dozens of worlds however Tarsis stood out to him as a possible planet that could be converted into a Forge World however when he landed with his escort (Six Praetorians) a missile streamed upwards from it’s pit and impacted his Cruiser, shattering it’s back and leaving him stranded in a hostile environment. Now he seeks out the few Mechanicus, Loyal PDF and any other members of the Imperium present in a attempt to escape the hell hole. 

Starting Position: A abandoned mansion that clings to the Main Spire like a tick upon a dog, he is currently using it as his base of operations.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks fun. Would a platoon of PDF troopers separated from the rest of the PDF be ok?


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Character Name(s): Jack “two hands” Murphy 

Appearance: Jack stands 6’ high with a heavily scared athletic body. His skin is paled and waxy which contrasts greatly against his fiery red hair, which is kept out of his face with a filthy black rag, tied like a bandanna. His eyes are obscured by a pair of thick welding goggles while his mouth is covered with a respirator mask. Jack wears white, grimy vest under a ragged rain Mac, his trousers, boots and flack jacket are all former Arbiters issue kit. From his hips are hung a pair of laspistols and from holsters under his arms rest his pair of autopistols. He has one knife in his boot and one on his belt.

Background: Jack was born and raised in the under hive and made his name fighting in the constant battles between work crew gangs. He gained the name “two hands for his ability to fight with either a gun or knife in each hand, soon after gaining this name he took charge of the Boiler room 6 gang. Now in the chaos of the rebellion the Boiler room 6 boys were promised a ticket to the middle layer of the hive for their support in the fighting these rebels. The Boiler room 6 boys have quickly gained a reputation as feared and skilled warriors that can strike from the sprawl of the hive before disappearing into the hive. 

Equipment: Knife, two auto pistols, two laspistols, flak jacket 

Starting Position/Reason to be in Hive City Alpha: separated from gang in the underhive heading to join up with Arbiters.


----------



## ThatWhichBearsNoName (Dec 17, 2009)

((thought i might throw in my own lot as soon as possible ^.^ hope this meets with approval))

_Name:_ Corporal Larigomar ‘Lasting Larry’ (An ecclesiarchal missionary he was attached to called him that after he came out of a combat alive but in critical condition, ever since then the name stuck) Oniratha

_Age: _ 36 standard Terran years old

_Planet of Origin:_ A desolate death world by the name of Lair V

_Imperial Regiment:_ 15th Lairan ‘Howling Slayers’, feral worlders specializing in close-combat

_Length of service: _20 standard Terran years, earned ‘Corporal’ rank during 5th year, 15th year was awarded ‘Hardened Veteran’ title, 18th year was awarded medallion crimson

_Personality:_ ohhh you'll have to wait for the RP to discover it : P

_Appearance:_ Larry is about 6’6” and very well built, as the warriors of his planet should be, and weighs about 200 pounds. The entire surface of his tanned skin is covered in scars (originating from Las and solid rounds, blades, chain swords, even a bolt shell graze on his right flank. The scar tissue is mostly centred around his torso) dark green spiralling tattoos, they are tribal markings that signify his ‘small’, ‘moderate’ and ‘large’ kills, and his passage into adulthood. His face is a rather slim, angular and elegant affair and would’ve been considered handsome... noble even, if not for the tattoo’s that spiral over his cheekbones and jaw and the several battle scars, his entire head is clean shaven apart from a long braided pony tail at the back of his skull. Considering that for the last few days (or at least that’s what I’m assuming, please correct me if I’m wrong) he’s been trying to fight his way up to the Arbiters precinct from pretty much the base of the Hive, he’s also covered in grime and dirt.

Moving on to the precise details of his clothing and protective gear; Usual attire includes standard issue combat fatigues (in urban-camo pattern), he usually ends up only wearing the trousers and vest (he was stripped of any real tribal clothing during his recruitment). Over the uniform a full set of standard issue but very battered gray flak armour is worn almost at all times. Pinned to the left hand side of the breastplate Larry’s medallion crimson (at the moment a little muddy though), displayed with much pride. Lastly round his neck (just above his regimental dog-tags) also hangs a small handmade ivory carving of the imperial Aquila suspended on what appear to be prayer beads also made of also ivory, unlike everything else on him it’s still in pristine condition.

Now finally the details of his mainstay weapon; a long axe that he wields in his right hand exclusively, the staple weapon of any true Lairan warrior. The haft of the weapon is carved from some dark wood similar to ebony, covered in runes of purity and strength (not in High gothic but Lairandan, the tongue of his planet), the grip is wrapped in blood red cloth and the pommel is a stubby triangular steel spike. Tied to the grip are several multicoloured feathers from a sacred bird native to Lair V. The actual axe head is a single bladed piece of black metal with a wickedly serrated edge perfect for chewing through armour and flesh alike. It is of exceptional durability and has been passed down along Larry’s family for generations, Larry looks after it with nigh obsessive care. Put simply it’s a mono-axe that fell into the hands of his family 40 years ago when the imperial drafters first came to Lair V. It can deal much more significant damage to most conventional armours when compared to conventional close combat weapons (the axe basically no longer counts as a ‘primitive’ weapon).

_Background: _ I’m not going to go into details about this because it kinda spoils the character! If you’re interested in his background ask him in the roleplay! I will say though that he has had much experience with fighting Chaos (both mere cultists, chaos marines and even minor daemons, though that last one was more a case of getting the hell outta there fast rather than actual fighting) and Tyranid forces and that his understanding of low-gothic and tech is limited even for the average imperial citizen, who only really knows how to make things work.

_Equipment:_
-Bolt pistol (used to be coloured green once upon a time but due to the fact that Larry uses the blocky ‘handgun’ primarily as a club, partly to conserve ammo and partly due to his crap aim, it’s been stained a scabby red) and 4 magazines each carrying 8 standard bolt shells (he salvaged them from his sergeant, now deceased), it’s in fairly decent condition but the reloading mechanism is a little stiff. He wields it in his left hand.
-Mono-axe (details in Appearance section) wields it in his right hand. Usually rests in a loop around his belt.
-Combat knife strapped just above the small of his back
-A set of magnoculars (with thermal and night vision as built in functions)
-Stub revolver with 24 manstopper rounds in a belt around his waist along with the actual holster for the pistol. It’s in a sorry state and in dire need of TLC, it’s a miracle that the damn thing is still firing.
-Full set of flak armour (except vambrace and helmet as already mentioned)
-combat fatigues (he’s wearing them)
-Vox-bead headset (he’s been using it to monitor the arbiter and heretic channels alike... though it’s not a full blown vox-caster and he only ever gets patchy information, which is made even less accurate due to his limited understanding of low-gothic)
-Infantryman’s Uplifting Primer.
-4 las-guns each with five magazines between them, they still are in functional condition, if a bit battered (salvaged off his comrades). They hang off their straps on his shoulders
-3 auto-pistols with 4 magazines of standard munitions between them (also salvaged from his dead squad mates), hanging off his pack.
-2 las-pitols with 3 magazines between them, stuffed into his practically bulging backpack.
-15 defensive trip mines, stuffed into his pack
-8 krak pattern grenades attached to a belt strapped over his chest.
-12 frag pattern grenades attached to another belt strapped over the krak grenades
- An incredibly stuffed looking backpack resting on his back (duh : P) that makes him look like a pack rat rather than agaurdsman.

_Reason to be in Hive City Alpha:_ His platoon of veteran’s were one of several auxiliary reinforcements to a conflict over in the Cadian Gate sector of space, the frigate that had been transporting them to the area needed to stop and refuel on the planet Tarsis after a bumpy warp jump. The captain in charge of the platoon had decided it might be a good idea to grant the jumpy troops a few days leave to explore the planet a little (with daily check ins via vox of course), seeing as the refuelling would take a few days and the feral worlders had spent two weeks trapped in a metal box. Larry and his squad came to Hive City Alpha to sample life there for a while. When the uprising began the frigate got the hell outta there with the troops that were still present. Larry’s squad was exploring the low levels of the hive when the uprising began unexpectedly, the streets suddenly teemed with cultists and Larry’s squad was almost immediately encircled and destroyed.

_Starting position in Hive city Alpha:_ 3 blocks away from the Arbites Precinct, gradually making his way there in the hope of holing up with some allies, providing them with some of his fallen comrades armaments and hoping to find someone with a plan to hurt the bastards who caught his squad unawares.


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Safe, all looks good. I'll likely post up the beginning of the role play tommorow.

Edit: And a small unit of PDF is alright, though they'd be well and truly battered by now.

Edit...again: As i'm not really bothered either way would you rather I posted all your starting areas/situations or would y' all rather do it yourselves and keep it more freeform?


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok I guess I need to make stats for the unit.

Characters: Platoon sergeant :Kaltren medic:Tran Troopers:18 of them with names yet to be know and the may never be known except amongst themselves.

Appearance: In battered and dirty uniforms with standard fatigues and dog tags with various appearances, most of them look scared and some are shaking. The sergeant is a little taller than most and has a rather calm look on his face but like the others is not happy about the situation they are in. He has a tattooed on his left arm an imperial eagle, which he shows along with scared which are all over his body. 
The medic is medium hight with a medical pack filled with all sorts of medical supplies. He has the medical symbol on his helmet and on his shoulder pads, he is however more scared than the rest but is clearly trying to hide it as a medic is a prime target for anyone who wants to make sure there targets die or stay dead.

Background: Most of the troopers were lowly gang fighters but almost all of them are green recruits except for the sergeant and four others who have seen much combat. The Sergeant was a gang fighter like the rest but at the age of 25 after leading his gang for a few years he joined the PDF and has seen much combat and much of it has been with the enemy but much has not been with what the commanders would call the enemy.
The medic was a doctor in part of the middle part of the hive and has not seen to much fighting or participated in much before he got into training. He joined for glory and honor but that doesn't seem to be what goes on in the imperial army's ranks. He unlike most of them had a family and now they are approaching the middle level and the war for him is coming much to close for home.

Equipment: Sergeant: Laspistol which looks beat up, a combat knife, a flak jacket, binoculars and a holographic map of the city but it is grannie and doesn't work half the time. 
Medic: medical kit, lasgun and a flak jacket
Troopers: Lasguns, grenades and flak jackets.

Starting position/reason: Hiding in a store trying to think of a plan and find an escape rout.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Well I'm kind of at a loss at how to start so it maybe it's easier to get the story going if you give me someplace to start in?


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Right so, my dog and my home internet died...on the same day, gotta love christmas, so might be a few days before i'm around to start this thing up ><


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

So when does this start up because there is no activity


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Could it be still okay for me to join in? If the answer is yes, I'll post my character(just a lone ganger from a gang that was destroyed)
Thanks!


----------

